# Kozmetikai szerek az emlődaganatokban



## Lenke (2004 Január 16)

Kozmetikai szerek az emlődaganatokban

http://www.pro-patiente.hu/index.nfo?tPath...cation=&lPath=/

New Scientist nyomán InforMed Hírek Dobos, L. 2004-01-13 18:00:19

Brit tudósok szerint az egyes emlődaganatokból vett mintákban található kémiai tartósítószerek a hónalj-dezodorokból eredhetnek. Egy 20 emlődaganaton végzett elemzés szerint para-hidroxibenzolsavat (paraben) találtak 18 mintában. Ez a vegyszer képes utánozni az ösztrogén hormont, amely tudvalevőleg szerepet játszik a emlődaganatok kialakulásában.
„Ennek a kutatásnak az alapján nem lehet megmondani, hogy a parabenek okozták-e valóban a daganatokat, de valami közük csak lehet a emlőrákok gyakoribbá válásában” – mondja Philip Harvey, a kutatás eredményeit közlő Journal of Applied Toxicology szerkesztője. 

„Mivel a nők körében a legtöbb áldozatot a emlőrák szedi, és mivel a fiatal nők igen nagy százaléka használ hónalj-dezodorokat, véleményem szerint további kutatásokat kellene folytatni a parabenekkel annak felderítése érdekében, hol találhatók meg ezek a szervezetben” – tette hozzá. 

A kutatás vezetője a University of Reading molekuláris biológusa, Philippa Darbre volt, aki elmondta, hogy a daganatokban talált parabenek formája arról tanúskodik, hogy valami olyantól származnak, amit a bőrre vittek fel, dezodortól, krémtől vagy spraytől. Ha étkezés útján kerültek volna a szervezetbe, az anyagcsere útján lebomlottak volna, és már nem észterek formájában találták volna meg őket. 

Ezek az eredmények arra is magyarázatot adnak, miért épp a hónaljhoz legközelebb eső területen találják meg a emlődaganatok 60 százalékát. 

Chris Flower, a kozmetikai cégek társulásának igazgatója kételkedik a tanulmány eredményeiben. –„Szinte nincs is olyan dezodor vagy spray, ami parabeneket tartalmazna – mondja. – Bár egyes krémekben és más kozmetikumokban megtalálhatók, a gyártók igen nagy biztonsági küszöbbel dolgoznak.” 

Darbre azzal érvel viszont, hogy ezek a kozmetikumok parabeneket csak az utóbbi néhány hónapban nem tartalmaznak, a vizsgált rákos esetek pedig régebben fordultak elő. Parabeneket találtak arckrémekben, lemosókban és szőrtelenítő készítményekben is. 

Korábbi tanulmányokból az is kiderült, hogy a parabenek a bőrön át szívódnak fel, és képesek a szervezet ösztrogénreceptoraihoz kapcsolódni, így segítve elő a emlődaganatok kialakulását. 

A kutatók azt ajánlják a nőknek, hogy amíg teljes bizonyossággal ki nem derül a biztonságos voltuk, ne használjanak hónalj-dezodorokat.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Január 16)

Arrol nem is beszelve hogy a deodorantban magas az aluminium tartalom. Aluminium koztudottan toxikus az idegekre. (neuro toxin) nem tudom hogy kell forditani. Kulombozo tanulmanyok soran kimutattak hogy aluminium kozrejatszik a Parkinson es az Altzheimer betegseg kialakulasaban.Aluminiumot azert hasznalnak a deodorontba mert erzeketlenne teszi az idegszal vegeket a honaljban ezert az a terulet nem reagal a hoseg valtozasra. Egy ido utan az izzadasi mirigyek idegszal vegzodesei el is pusztulnak. (ebbol is latszik mennyire toxikus). Most mar nagyon nepszeru a termeszetes herbalias deodorontok amikben kihagyjak ezeket a toxikus elemeket. Ha kiprobalsz egyet es nem vagy megelegedve probalj egy masik felet mert minden embernek mas a pH-balance, igy amelyik deodor az egyiknek bevallik a masik embernek lehet hogy nem csinal semmit.


----------



## gergely119 (2008 November 6)

*nincs*

nincs


----------



## gergely119 (2008 November 6)

*van*

van


----------



## gergely119 (2008 November 6)

*aha*

aha


----------



## elke (2008 November 6)

gergely119 írta:


> nincs





gergely119 írta:


> van





gergely119 írta:


> aha


Eszed tokja miért nem tudsz betalálni a szójátékokhoz


----------



## guaranababy (2008 November 26)

Az nlc fórumon olvastam én is egy cikket erről a témáról, amelyben azt írták, külföldön sok ilyen dezodort ki is vontak a forgalomból. Állítólag a forgalomban lévő deók alumíniumsó-tartalmanem éri el a kritikus értéket, de ezek után én is szívesebben használok valamilyen természetes dezodort. Magyarországon tudtommal csak az Alverde deója ás a japán Bionsen ilyen. Talán Aloe Verás is van még, amit hálózatban árulnak.


----------



## buy (2009 Február 2)

Sajnos tényleg igaz lehet ez a cikk


----------



## buy (2009 Február 2)

Renegetg vegyi anyagot veszünk magunkhoz


----------



## buy (2009 Február 2)

BIO dolgokat kellene használi és így vigyáznunk magunkra


----------



## buy (2009 Február 2)

De sajnos szennyeznek minket nagyon


----------



## hobbihilda (2009 Március 4)

Jó, de a bio-desodortól "pikánsan" büdösre izzad az ember. Vagyis mitsem ér


----------



## biobodyguard (2009 Március 7)

Mint oly sokminden, ez a betegség is multifaktoriális, így okként szerepelhetnek azok a szerek, amelykről egyébként tudott, hogy rákkeltők, és mégis használatosak a mindennapi életben,mondván, hogy a megengedett határon belüli a töménysége....A sok kicsi sokra megy, sőt nem egyszerűen összeadódik, hanem többszöröződik a hatás.Ez a negatív dolgokra éppúgy vonatkozik, mint a pozitívakra.Csak. hogy egy ellenpéldával éljek, bizonyos növények olajos kivonatából krém készült, pontosan a mellrák megelőzendő, ill.a kialakult tumor eliminálását elősegítendő.És ez éppen a mi országunkban...
http://egykrem.oldala.biz/


----------



## Judit (2009 Március 18)

Az emlőrák elleni küzdelemben a hangsúly a megelőzésen-szűrővizsgálatokon van. Én úgy tudom, hogy a szűrővizsgálatokra való behíváskor a hölgyek mintegy 30-40%-a be sem megy. 
Mi ennek az oka? Félelem, információhiány? 
Az biztos, hogy a rendszeres mammográfiai szűréssel az emlőrákok 70%-a idejében felismert lehet. 40 év alatt általában ultrahang vizsgálatot szoktak végezni, 40 év felett pedig mammográfia (röntgenvizsgálat) + ultrahang képezi a komplex emlővizsgálatot. Ma már emlő MR vizsgálatot is lehet kérni, de a Radiológiai Szakmai Kollégium állásfoglalása szerint nem lehet szűrésre használni. 
Alternatív módszerként szóba jöhet még a thermográfia, de szintén nem használható önmagában szűrésre. 
Természetesen ha valakinek a családjában anyai vagy apai ágon előfordult emlőrák, sokkal szorosabb követést igényel. 
Másfelől nagy jelentősége van a rendszeres önvizsgálatnak! 
A kozmetikai szerek gondos megválasztása is nagyon fontos. Nincs igazán széles az aluminiummentes dezodorok palettája. Az Aloe Verás deo nekem nem vált be, ahogy Hobbihilda is írta: mit sem ér (persze ez egyénenként változhat).


----------



## Judit (2009 Március 18)

*"Veszélyesek a dezodorok?*
*Természetes megoldások* 

Az izzadás kellemetlen és felesleges – gondolják sokan. Többféleképpen próbáljuk megakadályozni: az izzadásgátlók, a hintőpor vagy akár a lézeres kezelés mellett a leginkább hétköznapi megoldás a dezodorok használata. Csakhogy néhány éve felröppent a hír, hogy ez veszélyes is lehet. 
Az izzadás fontos élettani folyamat, hiszen szabályozza a testhőmérsékletet és egyensúlyban tartja a só- és vízháztartást. Ám az izzadság gyorsan lebomló, magas fehérjetartalmú váladék, amely a bomlás során kellemetlen szagot áraszt, s a dezodorok feladata, hogy ezt a szagot semlegesítsék. Arról azonban nem szabad elfeledkeznünk, hogy a dezodorok és a parfümök mesterségesen előállított kémiai anyagokból készülnek, amelyek a bőrünkön át felszívódva bekerülnek a szervezetünkbe, és ott könnyedén reakcióba léphetnek a szöveteinkkel.

*Reflektorfényben az alumínium*
A dezodorok mellrákot okozhatnak – ez a hír évekkel ezelőtt röppent fel Amerikában, ahol egyes kutatók kapcsolatot véltek felfedezni a hónaljápolási szokások és a mellrák kialakulása között. Állításuk szerint azok a nők, akik rendszeresen használnak dezodoros stifteket, nagyobb eséllyel lesznek mellrákosak, mint azok, akik nem. A dezodorok – mint gyakorlatilag minden más termék is a piacon – különböző tartósítószereket és alumíniumot tartalmaznak, s ugyanezeket a tartósítószereket mutatták ki az emlődaganatokban is. A hír hallatán több ország független kutatói is kiterjedt vizsgálatokba kezdtek, s több mint kétezer rákos melldaganattól szenvedő nőt vizsgáltak meg, összehasonlítva tisztálkodási szokásaikat más, egészséges nőkével. Ekkor került reflektorfénybe az alumínium hatása.

*Lerakódik és felhalmozódik *
Az alumíniumsók úgy gátolják az izzadást, hogy összehúzzák a pórusokat, így azok nem tudnak kiürülni. Bőrirritáló hatásuk lehet: egyes kutatások szerint az alumínium egy idő után eltömíti a pórusokat, majd lerakódik és felhalmozódik a mell szöveteiben, és növeli a mellrák kialakulásának esélyét, mert képes kötődni a szervezet ösztrogénreceptoraihoz. Mivel az ösztrogén szerepet játszik az emlődaganat képződésében, minden, az emlőbe bejutó ösztrogénhatású vegyület potenciálisan rákkeltő hatású. Az alumíniumvegyületek különösen a hónalj borotválása utáni dezodorhasználat során képesek könnyen átjutni a bőrön.

*A paraben is méreg?*
Egy brit tanulmány szerint is van kapcsolat a dezodorok használata és bizonyos mellrákfajták kialakulása között. A kutatók mindezt arra alapozzák, hogy egyes emlődaganatokban nagy mennyiségben találtak olyan kémiai tartósítószereket, amelyeket a gyógyszer-, a kozmetikai és az élelmiszeripar alkalmaz. A tanulmány szerint egy bizonyos POH- (para-hidroxi-benzoesav, paraben) alapú dezodor használata és a mellrák előfordulása között fedezhető fel összefüggés – márpedig szinte nincs olyan kozmetikai termék, amely ne tartalmazná ezt az anyagot. A parabenről eddig is ismert volt, hogy hasonlóan hat a szervezetre, mint a mellrák kifejlődésében szerepet játszó ösztrogénhormon. Ráadásul a kutatók szerint a rákos daganatok nagy része az emlőnek a hónaljhoz legközelebb eső részében fejlődik ki, amiből szintén következtetni lehet a dezodorok káros befolyására.

*Hogy mi ebből az igaz?*
A mellrák és a dezodor közti kapcsolatot vizsgáló kutatások tulajdonképpen nem bizonyították be egyértelműen az összefüggést a két dolog között, de megcáfolni sem tudták azt. Az elmúlt években ennek ellenére Amerikában és Nyugat-Európában több dezodorból is kivonták az alumíniumot, vagy csökkentették annak mennyiségét. A magyar szakemberek szerint a nálunk kapható stiftek nagyobb százalékában még található alumínium, de állítólag a dezodorainkban lévő mennyiség nem káros egészségünkre. Ez akár megnyugtató is lehetne, ám a legtöbb kozmetikai szer tartalmaz tartósítószert – ezeknek pedig eddig kevesebb mint a felét vizsgálták be biztosan.

*Természetes, veszélytelen megoldások*
A natúrkozmetikumok megoldást jelenthetnek. A természetes dezodorok – legyenek ásványi só vagy egyéb növényi összetevő alapanyagból – a már testből távozott váladékkal kerülnek reakcióba, és semlegesítik azok kellemetlen szagát, vagy elnyomják különféle illóolajok segítségével. Legalkalmasabb erre egyébként a zsálya, a levendula és a citromfélék.

Molnár Dóra 2008. 10. 19. "
forrás: nlc


----------



## Judit (2009 Március 28)

Remélem ez nem minősül reklámnak, legfeljebb kitörlitek...

*Bionsen* roll-on deodorant
A japán gyógyforrások ásványi anyagaival dúsított Bionsen dezodor gyengéden gátolja az izzadást és egész napon át frissen tartja a bőrt. Semlegesíti a kellemetlen illatokért felelős baktériumokat. Kíméletes az érzékeny bőrhöz. Klinikailag vizsgált készítmény. Hipoallergén, így kiváló a legérzékenyebb bőr ápolására is. 
Ideális mindennapi használatra, óvja a bőr természetes pH egyensúlyát. *Alumínium mentes. Parabens mentes.*
600 forint körül lehet kapni a DM-ben.


----------



## andeef (2009 Március 29)

ez elég ijesztően hangzik


----------



## gideon67 (2009 Május 18)

Judit írta:


> Az emlőrák elleni küzdelemben a hangsúly a megelőzésen-szűrővizsgálatokon van. Én úgy tudom, hogy a szűrővizsgálatokra való behíváskor a hölgyek mintegy 30-40%-a be sem megy.
> Mi ennek az oka? Félelem, információhiány?
> Az biztos, hogy a rendszeres mammográfiai szűréssel az emlőrákok 70%-a idejében felismert lehet. 40 év alatt általában ultrahang vizsgálatot szoktak végezni, 40 év felett pedig mammográfia (röntgenvizsgálat) + ultrahang képezi a komplex emlővizsgálatot. Ma már emlő MR vizsgálatot is lehet kérni, de a Radiológiai Szakmai Kollégium állásfoglalása szerint nem lehet szűrésre használni.
> Alternatív módszerként szóba jöhet még a thermográfia, de szintén nem használható önmagában szűrésre.
> ...



a témához annyit:

a golyós deok nagy része tartalmaz Al-t,s ez igazoltan hátrányos.Az Al felszivodik,s az agyban receptorokra ül rá, viszonylag nehßezkes leszedni.Erös a gyanu, hogy összefüggésben van az Alzheimerrel és Parkinsonnal is, ez is igaz. 
amivel le lehet szedni az Al-t a receptorokrol,az Magnesium, ami amugy is szükséges mind a szivizomnak,mind pedig görcsre hajlamosaknak.

A mammográfia szürés irto kétélü dolog.A lepusztult gépekkel elvégzett értékelhetetlen képek alapján bármit is mondani az puszta felelötlenség.S pont emiatt nagyon sok a fals negativ lelet,egyszerü meszesedéseket tumoros elváltozásnak tartanak.

Amitöl az imigyen felpiszkált patiens képes lehet psziches alapon most már tényleg egy rosszindulatu elváltozást produkálni.
Másrészt, a diagmoszta lát valamit, de nem tudja mi az.Hát megnézi. Igy viszonylag jol elhatárolt solid tumorokbol végeznek biopsiás vizsgálatokat.Magyarán,a tumor felszurják egy tüvel.Fáj, s ha addig nem terjedt,akkor ettöl szépen szórodik majd.

Szóval, lányok,asszonyok - óvatosan csak.

G67


----------



## Letra (2009 Május 22)

Biztos, hogy a vegyi anyagok nagyon károsak ránk nézve.

Nézzétek csak meg a statisztikákat!

Nézzétek meg, hogy mennyi gyermek szenved daganatos megbetegedésben.

Nézzétek meg, hogy évente mennyi az újonnan regisztrált beteg.

És hogy ebből mennyi a gyermek:-(

Egy évig éltem meg egy onkológiai osztály mindennapjait.

Tudjátok, az nagyon durva, amikor bevisznek egy egy éves gyermeket, akinek méhnayakrákja van...

És mi mástól lehetne ez, mint a vegyi anyagoktól.

A rokonom az A. cégnél dolgozott, ahol alumíniummal foglalkoztak, alufóliát gyártottak.

Daganatos megbetegedésben halt meg.

Még csak azt sem tudták megmondani, hogy melyik daganat volt az elsődleges, és melyik az áttét.

Szerintetek a kozmetikai dolgokat hogyan tesztelik?

Én úgy tudom, hogy pl. az izzadásgátlók alumínium származékokat tartalmaznak.

Az alumínium származékok bőrrel való folytonos érintkezése pedig rákkeltő.

És bár egy kicsit fura, de férfi embernek éppúgy lehet melldaganata, mint nőnek.

És hát ugye a férfiak nem szpotatnak...

És akkor még nem is beszéltünk bizonyos korpásodás elleni samponokról, amik meg pillanatragasztót tartalmaznak.

És ez leginkább mell-daganat kialakulásához vezet.


----------



## Judit (2009 Június 2)

gideon67 írta:


> a témához annyit:
> 
> a golyós deok nagy része tartalmaz Al-t,s ez igazoltan hátrányos.Az Al felszivodik,s az agyban receptorokra ül rá, viszonylag nehßezkes leszedni.Erös a gyanu, hogy összefüggésben van az Alzheimerrel és Parkinsonnal is, ez is igaz.
> amivel le lehet szedni az Al-t a receptorokrol,az Magnesium, ami amugy is szükséges mind a szivizomnak,mind pedig görcsre hajlamosaknak.
> ...



Én úgy tudom, hogy csak azok az emlőközpontok végezhetnek klinikai szűrést, melyek bizonyos kritériumoknak megfelelnek.
Ezek közé a kritériumok közé tartozik az, hogy korszerű géppel lehet végezni a szűrést.Lepusztult gép szóba sem jöhet.
A radiológus szakembereknek is vizsgát kell tenni külön a mammographiás tevékenységről. Ide tartozik a felvételek leolvasása, a különféle mintavételek lebonyolítása stb...
Diagnózist soha nem közölnek csak a képről ránézésre, minimum egy aspirációs cytológia és a szövettan birtokában mondanak bármit is. 
Hogy a biopsiától terjedne a tumor, ilyenről még nem hallottam...

Szerintem azt kellene valahogy elérni, hogy a hölgyek ne féljenek elmenni az orvoshoz, ha probléma van. Rendszeres ön-, és szűrővizsgálat segíthet a megelőzésben és a mellrák kiszűrésében.


----------



## redlion (2009 Június 12)

​TARTÓSÍTÓSZEREK​
A tartósítószerek szerepe az, hogy a penészgombák vagy baktériumok ellen dolgozzanak, de a közhiedelemmel ellentétben elősegítik a mikrotoxinok (a penészgombák által termelt mérgek) képződését is. A tartósítószereket nem minden esetben kell feltüntetni: főleg akkor nem, ha az élelmiszerbe kevert (más) adalékanyaggal kerülnek a termékbe. Tartósítószert használnak haltermékek, a gyümölcslevek, az üdítőitalok, a kenyér, a pékáruk, a saláták, a margarin, a salátaszószok. a bor, a szárított gyümölcsök és zöldségek, a citrusgyümölcsök stb. tartósításához.
*E201* Teratogén (fejlődési rendellenességet okozó) anyagnak bizonyult.
*E210-213* Nyomokban számos élelmiszerben mint természetes alkotóelem van jelen (pl. a tejtermékekben, a gyümölcsökben vagy a mézben). Tartósítószerként adagolva azonban ennek ellenére mellékhatások jelentkezhetnek. A benzoesav és sóinak használatát a kutya- és macskaeledelekben betiltották. A macskáknak már 5 ezreléknyi is halálos lehet. 
Az E210-213 az embernél viszonylag gyakran vált ki allergiát (asztmát, csalánkiütést). 
Az L-aszkorbinsav (E300) jelenlétében a benzoesávból benzol képződik. Fennáll a gyanú, hogy lebomlásnál megterheli a májat. Érzékeny embereknél - különösen az aszpirinallergiásoknál - allergiát (asztmát, csalánkiütést) okozhatnak.
*E214-219* Átlagon felüli gyakorisággal váltanak ki allergiás reakciókat. Görcsoldó képességük több mint százszorosa az E211-ének. Az élelmiszernek fémes mellékízt adnak. Érzékeny emberéknél allergiás tüneteket okozhatnak.
*E220-228* Nemcsak tartósító-, hanem szépítőszerek is. Az emberiség által legáltalánosabban használt, legősibb adalékanyagok egyike. Az élelmiszerekben a szulfitok bontják a B-vitamint. A szulfitra érzékeny embereknél fejfájást. rosszullétet vagy asztmarohamokat idézhet elő. Ismertek anafilaxiás sokk (a legsúlyosabb allergiás reakció) miatt bekövetkezett halálesetek is. Főleg a fehérborok, pezsgők. szárított gyümölcsök, lekvárok tartósírásához használják. Kiszámíthatatlan reakciókat okozhat egyeseknél rosszullétet, fejfájást, hasmenést - rosszabb esetben anyagcsere vagy idegrendszeri zavart.
*E230-E232* A citrusfélék gombaölő szere, amelyét legtöbbször kombinálva alkalmaznak. Tulajdonkeppen peszticideknek számítanak. Az állatkísérletek szerint elősegítik a hólyagrák kialakulását. Az É230 adalék már a gyártóüzemekben is több halálesetét okozott. Vigyázat! A hámozáskor az adalékanyag egy részét ujjunkkal rávihetjük a gyümölcs húsára. Mivel esetenként a narancs. citrom stb. csomagolópapírját is ezekkel az anyagokkal impregnálják inkább ne engedjék a gyereket a csomagolópapírral játszani!
*E233* A banán penészgomba elleni védőanyaga. Ezen kivel orvosság is, amelyet kiegészítőleg peszticidként is felhasználnak. Az egerekkel folytatott kísérletek veseártalmat és fejlődési rendellenességet jeleztek. A kezelt citrusfélék és banán héjától addig is óvakodjunk!
*E249-E252* Az ide tartózó nitrátok és nitritek súlyos környezeti-egészségi veszélyei (a trágyázással kapcsolatosan) naponta, kerülnek terítékre. Ennek ellenére pl. a sonka pácolásához használt sós lé megengedett nitráttartalma tízszerese az ivóvízben engedélyezett maximumnak. A nitritet a húskészítmények (töltelékáruk) színezésére használják, emellett a kolbász- és szalámifélék eltarthatóságának növelésére is. A nitrátokat (E251, E252) ezenkívül a kémény (szeletelhető) sajtok tartósításához és speciális halkészítmények érleléséhez is alkalmazzák. A szervezetben a nitrátok nitritekké alakulhatnak, ez utóbbi pedig a gyomorban és a belekben reakcióba lephet más élelmiszer-összetevőkkel. Mindez elősegítheti a rákkeltő nitrozaminok kialakulását. 
A nitrátok különösen kisgyerekek számára jelentenek állandó veszélyt. Meggátolhatják a vörös vérsejtek oxigénfelvételét, ami cianózist ('kékbetegséget') válthat ki.
*E280-E283* Különböző élelmiszerek természetes alkotórésze. Patkányoknál az előgyomorban rákhoz hasonló elváltozásokat okozhat Egyes szakvélemények szerint ránk
nézve ártalmatlan, mivel az embernek nincs előgyomra. 1988-ban, az NSZK-ban betiltották, de az EU engedélyezte bizonyos kenyérfajtákhoz.
*E284-285* Az EU mint a kaviár tartósítószerét engedélyezte (eddig tiltott volt). Erősen toxikus hatású anyagként ismertek, amelyek felhalmozódnak a szervezetben. Mérgezés eseten ismert ellenszerük nincs.
*E925-E926* Klór-dioxid. Az ivóvíz klórozására (csírátlanítására) használják. A klórból kloroform keletkezhet. ami zuhanyozáskor belélegezve vagy bőrön át juthat a szervezetbe. A klórozott víz ezenkívül kedvezőtlenül befolyásolhatja a pajzsmirigy működését. A klór hasznosságának (a higiéniai szempontból kifogástalan ivóvíz) és a mellékhatásainak összevetése egyedi mérlegelést igényel.

Ezzel azt akarom érzékeltetni, hogy nem csak az árt amit magadra fújsz, vagy kenegetsz, hanem főleg amit megeszel!


----------



## bandre23 (2009 Június 22)

*Valamennyi*

biztos felszivódik belőlük, ezáltal kimutathatóak, de ez még nem huzza alá szerepüket.


----------



## Girhus (2009 Július 14)

Sziasztok! Kozmetikus vagyk, ezt még annak idején a szakmunkásvizsgára való felkészülés során találtam, szerintem érdekes!

*Mérgező kozmetikumok!* Egy amerikai tanulmány beszámol arról, hogy az OSHA hivatala egy olyan kutatást végzett, amelynek során 2983, kozmetikumokban található kémiai anyagot vizsgáltak meg. Ezek közül 884 mérgezőnek bizonyult!

*146 daganatot/tumort okozhat**
**376 a bőr és a szem irritációját idézheti elő**
**314 biológiai elváltozásokat eredményezhet**
**218 szaporodási problémákat okozhat*

(egy anyag akár több helyen is szerepelhet)
Ezek az anyagok a mai napig alkotói a vizsgált kozmetikumoknak! [FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]<o> </o>[/FONT]
*Keressen olyan termékek, amelyek az itt felsorolt káros kémiai anyagok egyikét sem tartalmazzák! *[FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]​ 
*a-hidroxisav*
Szerves sav, amely anaerob légzéssel keletkezik. Az a-hidroxisavat tartalmazó bőrápolási termékek nem csupán a bőr sejtjeit támadják meg, hanem a bőr védőköpenyét is. Használatának következménye akár hosszantartó bőrkárosodás is lehet.
*Alkohol**
*Színtelen, illékony, gyúlékony folyadék, ami élesztőgombák és szénhidrát erjedésével keletkezik. Gyakran használják oldószernek, de italokban és gyógyszerekben is megtalálható. Ehető és iható termékek alkotórészeként hajlamosabbá teheti a testszöveteket a rákkeltő anyagokkal való reagálásra. Azok a szájöblítők, amelyek 250/a-nál magasabb alkoholtartalmúak, hozzájárulhatnak a száj-, a nyelv- és a torokrák kialakulásához.
*Állati zsír (faggyú)*
Az állati szövet bizonyos fajtája; olajtartalmú szilárd és félszilárd anyagokból áll. Ezek a glicerol vízben nem oldódó észterei, illetve zsírsavak. Az állati zsír és a lúg adja a szappanok, a tisztító- és emulgeálószerek fő alkotórészét, és egyben a legjobb táptalajt biztosítják a baktériumok számára.
*Alumínium**
*A fémek közé tartozó elem, amelyet leginkább repülőgépek alkatrészeinek, illetve protézisek előállítása során, emellett izzadásgátló termékek alapanyagaként, továbbá savgátlókhoz, valamint fertőtlenítőszerekhez használnak. Az alumínium szoros összefüggésbe hozható a mellrák és az Alzheimer-kór kialakulásával.
*Ásványolaj (paraffinum liquidiumnak is nevezik)*
A nyersolaj (petróleum) származéka. Ipari felhasználásakor leginkább kenőolajként alkalmazzák. Az ásványolaj egy finom, filmszerű réteget képez a bőr felszínén, így a toxinok, a nedvesség és egyéb, a bőr által termelt anyagok elől elzárja az utat. A bőr nem tud normálisan lélegezni, így az oxigén sem juthat át a sejtfalon.
*Bentonit* 
Lyukacsos agyag, amely víz hatására eredeti térfogatának többszörösére duzzad meg. Számos* kozmetikai* termék alapanyagaként eltömíti a pórusokat, így elzárja a bőrt a szabad levegőtől.
*Butan (bután)*
Rendkívül gyúlékony aeroszol; nagy mennyiségben narkotizáló hatású.
*Diethanolamin (DEA)*
Színtelen vagy kristályos alkohol, amit oldószerekhez, tisztítószerekhez és emulgátorokhoz használnak fel. Testápolók is tartalmaznak DEA-t, mert puhává teszi a bőrt. EzenkíÍvül más bőrápoló termékekben is találkozhatunk vele hidratáló hatása miatt. Abban az esetben, ha a DEA nitrátokkal együtt kerül feldolgozásra, egymással reakcióba lépve rákkeltő anyag keletkezik. Bár korábbi tanulmányokban a DEA-t nem sorolták a rákkeltő anyagok közé, napjainkban egyre több kutató vélekedik úgy, hogy a DEA nitrátokkal való egyesülés nélkül is rákot okozhat. Többek között bőr- és nyálkahártya izgató hatását is meg kell említeni.
*Diethylphthalate (dietilftalát)*
Alkohol denaturálásához használt anyag. Felszívódik a bőrbe, és befolyásolja annak védelmi rendszerét. A Phthalate-ok (ftalátok) károsítják a májat, a vesét és a szaporodási szerveket, mindemellett a szervezetre a hormonokhoz hasonló hatást gyakorolnak. leggyakrabban a samponokban találkozhatunk ezzel az anyaggal.
*Dioxin**
*A papírgyártás folyamata során keletkezett hulladékanyag a dioxin, amely rákot okozhat. Dioxinnal kezelt edényekről a termékekbe kerülhetnek a veszélyes anyagok.
*Elastin (elasztin) magas relatív molekulatömeggel*
A kollagénhez hasonló fehérje, a rostok fő alkotórészét képezi. Az elasztin állati testrészekből is nyerhető, és a kollagénhez hasonló hatást gyakorol a bőrre.
*Fluorid **
*Potenciális rákkeltő alapanyag.
*Fluor-szénhidrogén**
*Színtelen, nem éghető gáz, amit színtelen, nem éghető folyadékként is felhasználnak. Ritkán a felső légutakban enyhébb irritációhoz vezethet. A fluor-szénhidrogént gyakran használják hajspray-k hajtóanyagaként.
*Formaldehyd (formaldehid) és származékai*
(Bronidox, bronopol, diazolidinyl-karbamid, diazolidinyl-urea, hydantoin, imidazolidinyl-karbamid, imidazolidinyl-urea, 2-bromo-2-nitropropán-1,3- diol, 5-bromo-5-nitro-1,3-dioxane.). Színtelen mérgező gáz, irritáló hatású, és rákkeltő anyag. Vízzel kombinálva a formaldehidet fertőtlenítőszerként, rögzítőként, illetve tartósítószerként használják. A formaldehid számos* kozmetikai* termékben megtalálható, de főként a hagyományos körömápolási termékekhez használják. A formaldehidek rákkeltő anyagok, amelyek már kis mennyiségben is irritálják a nyálkahártyát, és allergiát válthatnak ki.
*Glycerin (glicerin)*
Sziruphoz hasonló folyadék, melyet víz és zsír kémiai reakciójával állítanak elő. Puhítóként és oldószerként kerül felhasználásra. A bőr alsóbb rétegeiből a bőr felületére vonzza a nedvességet, és ott is tartja azt, hacsak a levegő nedvességtartalma el nem éri a 65a/a-ot, így a bőr belülről kifelé haladva fokozatosan kiszárad,
*Ízesítőanyagok*
Néhány ízesítőanyagot rákkeltőként tartanak számon.
*Kaolin* 
Finom fehér agyag, melyet főként porcelánkészítéshez használnak, A bentonithoz hasonlóan teljesen eltömíti és elgyengíti a bőrt.
*Kollagén* 
Tulajdonképpen nem méreg. Zselatinszerű, nem oldódó protein, amely mérete míatt nem szívódik fel a bőrbe. A kollagén megtalálható a legtöbb *kozmetikai* termékben. Állati bőrből és apróra őrölt tyúklábból nyerik ki. Ez az anyag filmrétegszerűen helyezkedik el a bőrön, ezáltal nem engedi azt szabadon levegőzni. A legnagyobb baj vele, hogy rendszeres használata révén a bőr leszokik a kollagéngyártásról.
*Lanolin*
Gyapjúból nyerhető zsíros anyag, amely gyakori összetevője kozmetikumoknak és különböző krémeknek. Néha allergiát vált ki a bőr felületén, például bőrkiütések formájában.
LAS-Tenside (lineáris alkylbenzol-szulfonát)
Erős bőrizgató hatású, a szennyvízbe kerülve nehezen lebomló anyag. A mosószerekhez már nem használják.
*Lúg*
Nátriumhidroxidból vagy kálíumhidroxidból álló nagytöménységű vizes oldat. A szappandarabok például lúg és állati zsír kombinációjából állnak. Összetevői megtámadják a bőrt, és kiszárítják azt.
*Nitroaminok* 
A nitroaminok felszívódnak a bőrbe, és hatásuk rákkeltő lehet. A kozmetikumokba a nyersanyagok beszennyezése által kerülhetnek, illetve létrejöhetnek a tárolás során is, abban az esetben, ha az összetevők egymással reakcióba lépnek,
*Nitro- és policiklikus pézsmavegyületek*
Ezek a szintetikus parfümanyagok az állatkísérletek során részben rákkeltőnek bizonyultak, részben pedig megváltoztatják az egyed genetikai hátterét. Környezetünkben és szervezetünkben ezek az anyagok annyira felhalmozódhatnak, hogy akár az anyatejben is ki lehet mutatni őket. A legújabb kutatások szerint káros hatást gyakorolnak a májra. Az illatanyagok allergiát válthatnak ki az embereknél, és a kötőhártya mellett a légutakat is irritálhatják.
*PEG (polietilénglükol)/ PEG-származékok*
(A Copolyol a Polyglykol, a Polysorbate olyan anyagok, amelyeket a PEG vagy eth.jelölés mellett többnyire egy számmal is ellátnak, pl. ceteareth-33). A polietilénglükolok és származékaik a bőrt áteresztővé teszik, így a káros anyagok akadály nélkül a bőrbe kerülhetnek,
*Petrolatum (petrolátum)**
*Petróleum bázisú zsír melyet az iparban kenőanyagként használnak. A petrolátum valamennyi károsodást előidéző tulajdonsága megegyezik az ásványolajnál tárgyaltakkal.
*Propan (propán)*
A propán egy olyan aeroszol, amely nagy mennyiségben narkotízáló hatással bír
*Propylenglykol (propilénglükol)*
A propilénlgükol az ásványi olaj *kozmetikai* termékekben fellelhető formája, amelyet fék- és hidraulikafolyadékokban éppúgy megtalál- hatunk, mint a fagyásgátló szerekben. A propilénglükolt a bőr- és hajápoló termékekben és a kozmetikumokban hidratáló hatása miatt használják. A bőr nedvességtartalmának megőrzése úgy történik, hogy a propilénglükol
megakadályozza a nedvesség vagy a víz eltávozását azzal, hogy eltömíti a bőrt. Különböző információs anyagok figyelmeztetik a propilénglükol tartalmú termékek használóját, hogy ez az anyag erősen irritálja a bőrt, és használatával májelégtelenség és vesekárosodás léphet fel.
*Só*
Szárítja a bőrt, és irritáló hatású lehet.
*Sodium Fluorid (nátrium fluorid)**
*Potenciális rákkeltő anyagként határozták meg.
*Sodium Lauryl Sulfate (nátrium lauryl szulfát)**
*Erős tisztító és nedvesitő hatású anyag, amely előfordul a felmosószerekben, a gépi zsírtalanítókban és az autómosószerekben egyaránt. Tudósok szerint a Sodium Lauryl Sulfate a leggyakoribb bőrallergén anyag. Gyorsan felszívódik, és az agyba, májba, szembe és szívbe kerülve maradandó károsodást okozhat. Mindemellett a Sodium Lauryl Sulfate lelassítja a gyógyulás folyamatát. Felnőtteknél szürkehályogot okoz, a gyerekeknél pedig megakadályozza a szem normális fejlődését.
Gyógyszertárakban nátrium lauryl szulfátként kapható. A csomagoláson a következő figyelmeztetés olvasható: belégzése és lenyelése káros az egészségre, Irritálja a légzőszerveket és a bőrt. Veszélyes, komolyabb szemkárosodást okozhat. Szembe kerülése esetén alaposan öblítse ki, és forduljon orvoshoz! Bőrre kerülése esetén bő vízzel azonnal le kell mosni! Munka közben ajánlott védőöltözet és védőszemüveg viselése.
Lenyelése esetén azonnal orvoshoz kell fordulni, és a címkét vagy a csomagolást meg kell mutatni!
*Sodium Laureth Sulfate (nátrium laureth szulfát)**
*A Sodium Laureth Sulfate alkoholos változata a Sodium Lauryl Sulfatenak. Kevésbé irritáló, azonban komoly kiszáradást okozhat. A tisztítószerekben vagy a samponokban található anyagokkal reakcióba lépve mind a Sodium Laureth Sulfate, mind a Sodium Lauryl Sulfate rákkeltő nitrátok és dioxidok keletkezéséhez járulhat hozzá. Csupán egyszeri hajmosással nagy mennyiségű nitrát kerülhet a vérkeringésbe.
*Talkum* 
A talkum egy puha, szürkészöld színű ásvány, amely megtalálható néhány testápoló és *kozmetikai*[FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]

Néhány példa káros hatású összetevőkre:
*Szájvíz:**
*Alkohol, ízesítőanyagok, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate
*Fogkrémek:*
Fluor Sodium Fluorid, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Propylenglykol, Saccharin
*Samponok:**
*DEA, Diethylphtalat, LAS-Tenside, Oxybenzon, Propylenglykol, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate
*Borotvahab v borotvagél:**
*DEA, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, faggyú, só
*Dezodorok:*
Alumíniumsók, Butan, Propan, Propylenglykol, Alkohol Talkum
*Tusfürdők. szappanok:*
DEA, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, faggyú
*Krémek:**
*Formaldehyd, Glycerin, Kaolin, Lanolin, ásványolaj, parfüm, Petrolatum,
Propylenglykol
*Színezett nappali krémek/Make-up-ok:**
*PEG, ásványi olaj, parfüm, Propylenglykol, Glycerin<o></o>
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] <o></o>[/FONT]​


----------



## fip (2009 Augusztus 28)

A szabad gazdaság mindenféle káros szert kitermel, mert el lehet adni. És nincs olyan tényező, ami megakadályozná, hogy ezek reklámja, ismertsége ne kerüljön erős túlsúlyba. A valódi, természetes egészségvédő szerek háttérbe szorulnak. Érdemes tájékozódni.


----------



## luklaci (2009 December 30)

*Nem csak*

Sajnos nem csak a vegyi anyagoknak tudható be a rengeteg daganatos megbetegedés. A fizikai vonulat csak az egyik oldal. Az élet felgyorsult, nincs idő egymásra, sok a konfliktus. Nos ez szerintem sokkal nagyobb ok a szervezet önmegsemmisítő mechanizusmusában mint egy kis dezodor. Pl. anya gyermek konfliktus.

Lesley


----------



## Éduah (2010 Július 24)

*Szódabikarbóna és tojássampon*

alumínium származékos dezodor helyett én csak szódabikarbónát hintek a hónom alá. A hajamat tojássamponnal mosom. Házilag készíthető, méreganyagoktól mentes, természetes alapanyagokból áll.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uh6RotBOys


----------



## Integra (2010 November 27)

Azt hiszem ezt a sampont én is kipróbálnám, csak nem tudom, mennyire lenne a hajam korpás, mert sajna eléggé hajlamos rá.


----------



## gabi1968 (2012 Április 7)

Rengeteg minden van, ami olyan folyamatokat inditanak el a szervezeünkben, amikre nem is gondolnánk. Sokszor nem is az van a termékekben, amit gondolnánk...


----------



## gabi1968 (2012 Április 7)

Pl. a csokira allergiásoknál nem tudták kimutatni hogy konkrétan melyik összetevőre allergiások...
Kiderült, hogy nem is a csokira, hanem a csokiban lévő - kapaszkodj meg- csót
ánydarabkákra, mely szinte minden csokiban van, körülbelül 60 apró - nagyon kicsi - maradvány.


----------

